# Best Winter Tires for X-Trail?



## PixelKoi (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi guys, I recently got 2005 X-Trail SE. I Live in Toronto and go up north sometimes so I gotta have good winter tires. What would you suggest assuming I'd rather not go over 150max per tire. I love Goodyear Wrangler Territory but there were discontinued in our size  I need 215.65.16

Thanks !


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

I bought my Xtrail last year and put Hankook Ipike W409's on it. I bought them from http://www.joycitytires.com. They were the best bang for the buck. I've been waiting for a huge dumping of snow to really test them out but that hasn't happened in the GTA since I bought it.

This guy in Etobicoke is selling 4 steel rims and Goodyear Nordic tires for $180. Good condition winter tires for sale 215 65R 16. - City of Toronto Tires, Rims For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------

